# Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^



## thecroatien (23. April 2008)

*Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

hallo,
ich suche eine soundkarte mit der man schön laut musik hörn kann.
2.1 mehr brauche ich nicht.
Ich höre bevorzugt metal, und des öfteren 'bricht' mein asrock sound regelrecht ein und es rauscht manchmal nur noch.
ich lege wert darauf das die Karte auch metallica S&M ohne rauschen wiedergibt. Der rechner ist momentan an einem Yamaha AX-392 angeschlossen, dieser an 2*80 watt.
Wenn ich über einen dvd player höre ist die quali 'perfekt' aber über diesen asrock kack leider nich.
Achso ja, umso günstiger umso besser,
freue mich auf vorschläge

mfg


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Ich würde dir zur Asus Xonar DX raten. Die hat den besten Klang den du für den Preis überhaupt bekommen kannst. Kost ca 65 + Versand.
Wenns günstiger sein soll, dürfte ne Club 3D Theatron Dolby Digital 7.1 (ca 35 + Versand) reichen. Der Klang der Xonar ist ne Ecke besser und du hast nen satten Sound, auch bei Metal.


----------



## thecroatien (23. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Wie siehts aus mit der Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music, in Verbindung mit dem Teufel E Concept Magnum Power Edition?
Kann da jemand was zu sagen, und vor allem weiß jemand ob die dinger als beispiel metallica S&M genußvoll wieder geben können?

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Schlecht.

Wenn du guten Sound hast, musst schon was vernünftiges nehmen ie die Xonar und Lautsprecher ausm HiFi Bereich und nicht so einen PC Schrott.


----------



## thecroatien (23. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Ok, danke ertsmal.
Aber ich habe keinen PCI-E 1x Steckplatz auf meinem Asrock, und an ein neues Board komme ich so schnell leider auch nicht.
Das mit den Teufeln war nur so eine Fixidee, da demnächst auch mal ne neue anlage her muss(Boxen sind baujahr 95' Verstärker auch ungefähr aus dem alter)
Könnt ihr mir vil noch ne andere Soundkarte für nen PCI Steckplatz empfehlen und Sonen paar Lautsprecher, gerne auch 5.1 bis ca. 300-350 ?
danke,
mfg


----------



## exa (23. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schlecht.
> 
> Wenn du guten Sound hast, musst schon was vernünftiges nehmen ie die Xonar und Lautsprecher ausm HiFi Bereich und nicht so einen PC Schrott.



was heißt hier pc schrott, die teufel systeme sind durchaus gute geräte...


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Also von Creative Karten solltest du wirklich die finger lassen. Das ist echt der letzte Schrott. 

Hast du nichtmal nen 16x oder 4x Slot frei? Da passt die auch rein


----------



## DEDE2005 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also von Creative Karten solltest du wirklich die finger lassen. Das ist echt der letzte Schrott.
> 
> Hast du nichtmal nen 16x oder 4x Slot frei? Da passt die auch rein


 
Ich weis ja nicht was du immer gegen Creativ hast. Meine X-Fi Music ist klasse! In Verbindung mit meinem Concept F einfach super.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Eine Xfi Xtreme Music in Kombination mit dem Concept G 7.1 THX habe in meinen heimischen vier Wänden stehen und bin damit durchaus zufrieden. Von der Concept E Magnum Power Edition habe ich bisher auch nur Gutes gehört. Für 169 Euro bekommst du etwas vernünftiges serviert.

Was Stefan Payne als "Schrott" abstempelt, dürfte der schlechte Treiber-Support seitens Creative sein. Die Karten liefern an sich eine gute Leistung ab.


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Nicht nur der Treiberesupport bei CL is Müll. Allein die ganzen "Verschlimmbesserungen" sind ja echt der Hammer 
Mag ja sein das ne X-Fi nen angemessenen Sound bringt, jedoch kann sie einer Xonar bei weiten nicht das Wassen reichen. Schon allein die Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Wandlern sind schon schockend 
Wenn du ne richtige Anlage hinten dran hast und dazu nen gutes Stück Musik, dann wirst du den Unterschied enorm merken. Das ist echt krass wie schlecht ne X-Fi klingen kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



exa schrieb:


> was heißt hier pc schrott, die teufel systeme sind durchaus gute geräte...


Hast du schonmal richtig gute Geräte gehört??
Also richtige 3 Wege Lautsprecher??

Das ist kein Vergleich zu dem PC-Schrott, der mehr kompakt und billig gebaut sind, mag sein, das die Teufel für PC Brüllwürfel gut sind, im Vergleich zu HiFi Equipment ists aber einfach nur Schrott...
Und schau dir z.B. mal das hier an, das ist schon ganz was anderes als ein kleines PC-Brüllwürfelset.

@Wannseesprinter
Schau mal hier, wie die X-Fi vernichtet wird


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

joa,
die yamaha sind bestimmt Ziemlich geil, meine Eltern schwören auch auf yamaha und das nicht ohne Grund, nur übersteigen diese ein wenig mein Budget, da habe ich dann aber, wenn ich das richtig sehe 'nur' die Boxen.
Mein alter yamaha kann leider kein 5.1.
oder kann man diese wiederum an eine soundkarte hängen?
Soweit ich weiß eigentlich nicht oder?.

@BloodySuicide,
nein mein asrock hat nur einen PCI-E un dan steckt meine graka drin.

mfg


----------



## BloodySuicide (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Muss wohl neues board her. Wobei es sogar Onboard-Sound gibt, der besser klingt als ne X-Fi 
Dann steckst halt das Geld nicht in ne Soundkarte, sondern in nen Board.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Mein alter yamaha kann leider kein 5.1.
> oder kann man diese wiederum an eine soundkarte hängen?
> Soweit ich weiß eigentlich nicht oder?.


Warum sollte es nicht gehen?!


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

scheint wohl so
danke erstmal.
Wenn jemand noch gute vorschläge hat, nur zu.
Ganz am rande ich vermute die audigy wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht sehr zu empfehlen sein?

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Nope, die Creative Karten sind alle nich so doll.

Ich könnte dir aber meine VIA Envy 24HT Karte von Terratec fürn fuffi + Versand anbieten 
(Aureon Space 7.1)


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Das wird so in etwa diese karte sein?
*ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment - Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1 HiFi
Jetzt noch mal für dumme sprich mich
kann ich da jetzt direkt als beispiel dir von dir Mr. Payne empfohlenen Lautsprecher dran hängen?
Wenn ja wäre das so ca. das was ich suche, ich müsste es mir aber noch mal überlegen.
ICh weiß ja nicht was du für musik hörst aber weißt du wie sich metallica S&m darauf anhört?

mfg
*


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Du kannst doch auch deine alten Lautsprecher dranhängen, nur halt analog.
Für digital brauchst eigentlich keine Soundkarte.

PS: naja, die Audiotrak ist schon a bisserl besser als die Terratec, aber der Chip ist ähnlich...


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Aha^^,
ich dahcte nur gleich auch an neue lautsprecher da meine von 95' sind.
Sprich ein wenig alt, und man merkt leider auch das sie sich verabschieden.
deswegen meine frage ob da auch als beispiel die yamaha von oben drann passen, als 5.1.
Magst du mir mal ein genaues datenblatt von der karte schicken?
Gibt es denn auch ein gutes 5.1 System welches an die karte passt?
wenn nich eins mit verstärker bis zu 350?

danke
mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal richtig gute Geräte gehört??
> Also richtige 3 Wege Lautsprecher??
> 
> Das ist kein Vergleich zu dem PC-Schrott, der mehr kompakt und billig gebaut sind, mag sein, das die Teufel für PC Brüllwürfel gut sind, im Vergleich zu HiFi Equipment ists aber einfach nur Schrott...



Da kann ich nur voll zustimmen. Bei solchen Minimal-Gehäuse tricksen die Entwickler mit all ihrem Physikwissen. Fakt ist, dass insbesondere Tiefe Frequenzen Volumen brauchen. Die Membrane entsprechend dimensioniert sein müssen, sowohl in die Breite als auch in die Tiefe.

Und Metal sollte man eigentlich in Stereo hören. Klingt meines erachtens wesentlich "stimmiger", wenn die Tiefen Töne nicht von einem separaten Subwoofer erzeugt werden, sondern von einem vernünftigen Standlautsprecher. Gut bei den so called "Live-DVDs" ist das etwas anders. 

Und 3-Wege ist nicht gleich 3-Wege. Vor allem die Billig-Lautsprecher aus den Elektronik-Märkten und der Ebay-China-Müll haben schwer mit unerwünschten Resonanzen und mit einer miserablen Frequenzkurve zu kämpfen.

Es gibt auch hervorragende 2-Wege-Lausprecher. Nubert NuBox 481 zum Beispiel (500 das Paar, was noch günstig ist im Hifi-Bereich). Wenn man da nicht an der Frequenzweiche spart, kann man auch da die Frequenzen zwischen 3000 - 10000 Hz sauber rüberbringen.

Aber ganz ehrlich. Metal hört Man(n) laut und in Stereo.


----------



## exa (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal richtig gute Geräte gehört??
> Also richtige 3 Wege Lautsprecher??
> 
> Das ist kein Vergleich zu dem PC-Schrott, der mehr kompakt und billig gebaut sind, mag sein, das die Teufel für PC Brüllwürfel gut sind, im Vergleich zu HiFi Equipment ists aber einfach nur Schrott...
> ...



immer die gleiche leier...

wir sind hier in einem *PC* forum, in dem es um *PC* equipment geht das man an den *PC* anschließt um sachen am *PC* zu machen... 

standpunkt jetz geklärt???

das was du von dier gibst passt ins hifi forum, bzw in diejenigen anwendung, aber hierher gehört das nicht... du sprichst hier die falsche zielgruppe an.. hier gehts nich ums wohnzimmer...


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Danke an alle erstmal für euer bemühen.
Doch bitte fangt nich an euch hier zu streiten.
Ich bin mit Payne's eig. ganz zufrieden. vil. sollte ich mich nochmal genau ausdrücken was mir fehlt und was ich brauche
Also:
Momentan habe ich einen Yamaha AX-392 Verstärker(ziemlich alt).
Daran angeschlossen: Stereo 3 wege System mit je 80 watt.(bj.95')
Die Sache ist das wenn ich über den PC höre(asrock lässt grüßen)
die quali ziemlich ******* ist, es liegt jedoch nicht an der anlage da diese über einen CD oder auch DVD player läuft vom klang zienmlich geil ist, außer das sie in die jahre kommt net mehr so schön aussieht und so langsam kaputt geht, der eine Bass ist leider schon im arsch.

Deswegen suche ich folgendes:
Ich dachte erst an eine Sundkarte+einem Soundsystem, als beispiel das teufel Concept Magnum Power(NUR EIN BEISPIEL!).
So das meine jezige Anlage ihren Dienst abtreten kann, ich aber mindestenz genause so guten Ersatz habe.
Das Sound System MUSS kein 5.1 sein wäre aber schön da ich nun nicht nur musik höre(aber eigentlich bevorzugt), sonder auch spiele und filme und das ganze zeug.

Es war nur eine Idee von mir eventuell eben eine soundkarte+ein pc system zu nehmen, weil ich eben nur über den pc musik höre. Wenn dann aber mein onboard Sound wie jetzt limitiert macht das keine spaß, deswegen ja die soundkarte. Und eben weil meine 'anlage' auch alt ist dachte ich gleich alles neu zu machen.

Also ich brauche:
Soundkarte+ordentliches Soundsytem bis max 400 euro insgesamt.
Die Soundkarte bitte möglichst für einen PCI Steckplatz.



Mir ist klar das es damit kein Ultra Highend Sytem für gibt, jedoch denke ich das man damit bei mir 16qm, für den fall von party ca 25qm gut beschallen kann, und das schön laut mit gutem klang.


Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht zu sehr und kann hiermit euch helfen mit zu helfen.
Danke noch einmal für alle Hilfe,
freue mich auch auf neue Posts

mfg


----------



## Mr_Duese (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Man man, Fanboys bei Intel/AMD bzw. ATI/Nvidia sind ja langsam bekannt, aber das das mit Soundkarten nu auch schon losgeht :-/

Ich hab auch ne X-Fi Xtreme Music und der Sound is echt gut!

Im Leben wird es keinen OnBoard-Sound geben der besser klingt als so ne X-Fi 

Was meinste denn warum ich gewechselt hab 

Ich befeuer damit nen Teufel Concept E Magnum, geht eigentlich recht gut, bis auf die nervige Bassumleitung, aber selbst das könnte ne Xonar nich beheben, von daher ... is schon ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



Mr_Duese schrieb:


> Man man, Fanboys bei Intel/AMD bzw. ATI/Nvidia sind ja langsam bekannt, aber das das mit Soundkarten nu auch schon losgeht :-/
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


öhm, doch, gibts!
zum Beispiel DFIs Bernstein Audio wird besser sein als die X-Fi oder alle anderen 'Onboardsteckkarten'...
Du überschätzt deine X-Fi und unterschätzt richtig gute HDA Codecs!!



exa schrieb:


> immer die gleiche leier...
> 
> wir sind hier in einem *PC* forum, in dem es um *PC* equipment geht das man an den *PC* anschließt um sachen am *PC* zu machen...
> 
> standpunkt jetz geklärt???


Sorry, aber du hast echt keine Ahnung von Soundequipment und nur weil wir hier in einem (extremen) PC-Forum sind, kann man auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und auch mal richtige Hardware und kein vollkrasses Spielzeug erwähnen.

*Und nur weils ein PC ist, muss man da nicht unbedingt zwanghaft PC-Zeugs dranstöpseln!*

Ich betreib auch meinen MAC mit PC Eingabegeräten, geht auch, Einschränkungen gibts kaum, so what?!

Und wenn man einen PC zum *MUSIK HÖREN* (oder als Mediacenter) nutzen will, brauchts schon vernünftiges Equipment und nicht irgendwelches Billigzeugs...


exa schrieb:


> das was du von dier gibst passt ins hifi forum, bzw in diejenigen anwendung, aber hierher gehört das nicht... du sprichst hier die falsche zielgruppe an.. hier gehts nich ums wohnzimmer...


1. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das es Leute gibt, die deine Ansicht nicht teilen.
2. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das es Leute gibt, die deinen Sinn für "Qualität" nicht teilen.
3. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das es Leute gibt, die mit einem PC auch anständige Dinge tun, für die normaler "PC-Schrott" nicht ausreichend ist!
4. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das man mit dem PC auch mehr als nur zocken kann.

So, jetzt hab ich meinen Punkt klar gemacht?!

Nur weil du deinen PC zum spielen benutzt und deine Ansprüche im Keller sind, musst du nicht von dir auf andere schließen...

Und jetzt sei mal ehrlich, was spricht dagegen, den PC an eine vernünftige Musikanlage anzuschließen?!
Nur weil wir hier in einem *PC-Forum* und nicht in einem *HiFi Forum* sind?!

Man kann auch Musik als Youtubevideos über einen im MAC integrierten Lautsprecher hören, das geht auch, aber schön/angenehm ist das nicht!

Ich hab auch früher grundsätzlich den PC an meine vorhandene Anlage geklemmt!
Hat mehrere Vorteile: einmal brauch ich nicht 2 Duzend Lautsprecher sondern nur 1 Paar, zum anderen sind HiFi Komponenten qualitativ wesentlich besser und man muss nicht so auf die größe achten!
Hat schon 'nen Grund, warum die guten Lautsprächer 3 Wege sind (Hoch-, Mittel- und Tieftöner...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich einen Yamaha AX-392 Verstärker(ziemlich alt).


Alt != schlecht
Alt = gut (meistens!!)
Also solang der Verstärker noch gut ist, behalte ihn.



thecroatien schrieb:


> Deswegen suche ich folgendes:
> Ich dachte erst an eine Sundkarte+einem Soundsystem, als beispiel das teufel Concept Magnum Power(NUR EIN BEISPIEL!).


Soundkarte ist gut, Soundsystem unnötig!

Kauf dir einfach ein Paar neue Lautsprecher udn gut ist.



thecroatien schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das es damit kein Ultra Highend Sytem für gibt, jedoch denke ich das man damit bei mir 16qm, für den fall von party ca 25qm gut beschallen kann, und das schön laut mit gutem klang.


Naja, gute Boxen haben erstmal einen guten Klang, laut müssen die nun wikrlich nicht sein, zumal laut nicht gut für die Lebensdauer ist


----------



## exa (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast echt keine Ahnung von Soundequipment und nur weil wir hier in einem (extremen) PC-Forum sind, kann man auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und auch mal richtige Hardware und kein vollkrasses Spielzeug erwähnen.



hast du dir schonmal die auszeichnungen angesehen, die die teufel systeme abräumen??? die sind auch alle garantiert vom himmel gefallen weil alle tester absolut null ahnung haben



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Und nur weils ein PC ist, muss man da nicht unbedingt zwanghaft PC-Zeugs dranstöpseln!*



klar muss man nicht, ich frag mich nur warum man in nem zimmer mit 16qm ne 500 watt anlage haben muss die qualitativ was für audiophile is...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wenn man einen PC zum *MUSIK HÖREN* (oder als Mediacenter) nutzen will, brauchts schon vernünftiges Equipment und nicht irgendwelches Billigzeugs...



wenn es rein ums musik hören geht is ne 5.1 anlage sowieso nicht das optimale, und ein mediacenter hab ich nich bei meinem pc, sondern im wohnzimmer...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das es Leute gibt, die deine Ansicht nicht teilen.
> 2. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das es Leute gibt, die deinen Sinn für "Qualität" nicht teilen.
> 3. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das es Leute gibt, die mit einem PC auch anständige Dinge tun, für die normaler "PC-Schrott" nicht ausreichend ist!
> 4. Musst du solangsam mal anfangen zu akzeptieren, das man mit dem PC auch mehr als nur zocken kann.
> ...



schön wie du das alles aufzählst und dich *NIE* selbst daran hälst, denn wie man vielen deiner posts entnehmen kann, is das was du nicht für gut genug hälst einfach nur schrott und den kauf nicht wert, sondern für den sondermüll bestimmt, ich habe nichts dagegen das du solche sachen empfiehlst, ich habe nur was gegen deine schwarz/weiß ansichten, es gibt nämlich auch noch graustufen, bzw farben in der welt...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und jetzt sei mal ehrlich, was spricht dagegen, den PC an eine vernünftige Musikanlage anzuschließen?!
> Nur weil wir hier in einem *PC-Forum* und nicht in einem *HiFi Forum* sind?!



nichts, ich habe selbst meinen pc an meiner qualitativ hochwertigen yamaha anlage, was aber nicht heißt das es nur die auf der welt gibt


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

So Girls, jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. Irh habt eure Standpunkte klargemacht. So stop bashing.

Was ich aber noch zum Thema Audiophilie sagen will.

Kenner schwören nicht auf 500W Verstärker-Monster. Zumal die Watt-Angaben in diesem Bereich vollkommen Nichtsaussagend sind. Röhrenverstärker die max. 50W ausgeben. Das sind die echten audiophilen Glanzstücke in dieser Welt.

Die 500W Monster sind leider nur notwendig weil die echt teuren (5000 aufwärts) Lautsprecher teilweise massiv saugen und mit ganz schönen Spannungsschwankungen kämpfen. Zudem muss ein 30" Membran erstmal bewegt werden.

Was die Yamaha Lautsprecher angeht. Das sind echte Prachtstücke. Wäre schade wenn die kaputt wären. Äußert sich das Brummen/Rauschen ganz plötzlich ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke? Wenn ja ist was mit dem Verstärker nicht in Ordnung oder er bringt zu wenig Leistung. Oftmals ist der Widerstand der LAutsprecher dafür zu schwankend oder extrem niedrig. Unter 2 Ohm.


----------



## ShadowAlien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Also ich hab in meinem Pc auch ne Creative x-fi xtreme music. Ich bin mit der soundkarte durchaus zufrieden und glaube nicht, dass sie von einem onboard Soundchip übertroffen wird. Die Asus xonar ist ja relativ neu, und wenn ich zeit hab, werd ich mir mal so eine besorgen und mit der x-fi vergleichen.
Haste nicht irgend nen Kumpel, der ne Soundkarte besitzt? Wär doch mal interessant die einfach einzubauen und dann mal probezuhören.
Als System kommt bei mir ein Teufel CEM PE zum Einsatz. Den Kauf habe ich nie bereut, allerdings würde ich dir niemals von einenm Verstärker + Boxen abraten! Die sind klanglich sicherlich hochwertiger, weil bei den kleinen Boxen ein Problem mit den Mitteltönen entsteht. An deiner Stelle würde ich auf ein komplett neues Soundsystem verzichten und lieber neue Lautsprecher kaufen, wie's auch schon von anderen empfohlen wurde.


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

@ pokerclock
Die Lautsprecher direkt sind nicht von yamaha, nur der verstärker.
Die Lautsprecher bestehen aus 1x 15cm bass 1x 15cm mittel(kp heißt das so?)
und aus kleinen hochtönern. Dazu hat mein Dad damals die Klangkörper(sry bin ein noob was solchze fachwörter angeht) selbst dazu gebaut, 1 m hoch 40 breit 30 tief.
Man merkt ab einer bestimmten lautstärke eine art rauschen auf dem rechten bass, welches mit mehr laut stärke immer schlimmer wird. ich habe mehrmals die kabel gewechselt undundudnudn.....naja leider .....

Also ist es am besten neue Boxen zu holen, und dann zu gucken, und eventuell dann eine Soundkarte.
Ok mit der Soundkarte werde ich mich noch bei Stefan Payne melden.
Zu den Boxen Die Yamaha von Payne waren ja ganz net nur leider kann mein Verstärker die nich.(1x 160/2x80/4x40 watt)
Also wer noch mal Gute als Empfehlung hat bitte her damit.
Hab noch mal mit meinen Elli's geredet also max. wäre so um die 300-350 euro.
Danke für eure bemühngen

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Ah OK. Falsch gelesen.

Hört sich stark nach einem altersbedingten Versagen der lautsprecher an. Ist nur die Frage, ob du Stereo oder 5.1 haben willst.

Bei Stereo hätte ich so auf Anhieb die günstigste Version Der Magnat Monitor Standlautsprecher im Sinn. Sind bei der Audio recht gut weggekommen. Auch 3-Wege. Und eben Magnat. Recht "warm" abgestimmt, verbreiten mehr die Analoge Stimmung im Raum. Wenn möglich sollte der Raum möglichst Trocken sein (Teppich, Holz etc). Und vielleicht wenn möglich etwas an die Wand für die Verstärkung des Bass'.

Alternativ aber teuerer für 500 das Paar. Die Nubert NuBox 481. Gigantisch Tief. Schon fast zu viel für Metal. Aber wer Bumm will, kriegt Bumm. Auch ohne Subwoofer. Mein persönlicher Favorit und wenn ich mal wieder mehr Geld habe, kaufe icch mir ein Paar davon und drei weitere, wenn ich noch mehr Geld habe.

Was 5.1 angeht. Muss ich noch mal gucken.


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Nee also 5.1 kommt jetzt nicht mehr
Ich glaube Stereo ist wirklich immer noch das beste in meiner preisklassexD
magste mit mal nen bild oder auch nen datenblatt von den Magnat schicken?
Die Nubert sind bestimmt geil aber ich denke mit meinem Verstärker ziemlich unterfordert und leider auch ein wenig teuer....
mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es die Magnat Monitor 880 bereits für 200  gibt. HIER

Aber da habe ich noch was anderes. Die Heco Victa 700. Das sind "schöne" lautsprecher. Gibt es für 350. Die haben nochmal einen ganzschönen Schub mehr. Ich konnte mal die Celan-Modelle Probe hören. Die Nächsthöhere Kategorie für 700 . Die waren 1A.

Bin mir Sicher die Victa 700 sind ähnlich abgestimmt. HIER


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Sind beide sehr schick.
Ich habe die Heco Victa für 179 euro gefunden...sind zwar erst in 6-8 wochen lieferbar aber sehr günstig
HifiShop24.de - Hifi, Heimkino und Camcorder zu Sparpreisen.
Ich glaube ich werde mi die Heco mal genauer angucken.
Wenn sonst noch jemand Vorschläge hat nur zu.
Danke dir Pokerclock
Edit: wattn dreck ich doch auch manchmal schreibexD.... das Stück für 179 abgabe nur als paar....gibts aber auch günstiger...^^
mfg


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

willste jetzt eigendlich deinen verstärker behalten und nur neue boxen+Soundkarte oder auch neuen Verstärker? Und bei den Boxen möchtest du monitor oder standbox?


----------



## mFuSE (30. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ... Allein die ganzen "Verschlimmbesserungen" sind ja echt der Hammer
> Mag ja sein das ne X-Fi nen angemessenen Sound bringt, jedoch kann sie einer Xonar bei weiten nicht das Wassen reichen. *Schon allein die Qualitätsunterschiede bei den Wandlern sind schon schockend*
> Wenn du ne *richtige Anlage hinten* dran hast und dazu nen gutes Stück Musik, dann wirst du den Unterschied enorm merken. Das ist echt krass wie schlecht ne X-Fi klingen kann



Naja ... diese ganzen Verschlimmbesserungen lassen sich ja abschalten 


Was hier intressant wäre - Inwieweit trägt eine Soundkarte denn zur Qualität bei wenn alles digital angesteuert wird?

Wenn man das ganze "richtig" machen will gibt es heutzutage ja eh nichts anderes als Digitale Verkabelung - und da muss die Soundkarte dann doch eigentlich gar nichts mehr machen? (Sprich es reicht selbst der billigste Onboardsound - decodiert wird dann eh auf Verstärker/Receiver Seite?)



So im Sommer ist dann für mich dieses Thema wieder aktuell - habe meine 
Pläne etwas nach hinten gestellt auf digital umzusatteln  (Dann aber richtig mit FullHD LCD, HDMI Receiver, etc )


Zur Zeit habe ich wieder meine X-FI eingebaut ... weil damit der analoge Klang einfach besser ist als mit dem Onboard Sound - ohne das der Creative Crystalizer oder wie sich das schimpft aktiv wäre


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Bei Stereo + Digital kann man ruhig zu Onboard greifen, da hast du recht. Will man dann 5.1 etc, brauch man Dolby Digital oder DTS, und das bieten nur wenige Onboard Chips


----------



## low- (30. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Mein Freund hat Onboardsound+Verstärker(an dem ligt wohl das meiste)+2*Heco Victa 700& Heco A30 Sub. Also ich glaube du solltest dir einfach vernünftgie Oehlbachkabel+neuen Verstärker kaufen und dann passt das! Son guter Verstärker kann ja auch Pro Logic II und 5.1 Sound imitieren. Und sone Soundkarte ist ja im Grunde auch nur ein Verstärker nur das sie heutzutage auch noch EAX etc. encodieren kann und so weiter und so fort


----------



## mFuSE (30. April 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Bei Stereo + Digital kann man ruhig zu Onboard greifen, da hast du recht. Will man dann 5.1 etc, brauch man Dolby Digital oder DTS, und das bieten nur wenige Onboard Chips





Wieso muss das eigentlich unterstütz werden?
Ich lese da auch oft drüber, aber wenn ich nen codierten Stream habe so hat doch gerade eben der Sound nichts damit zu machen sondern 1:1 an den externen Receiver zu übergeben? 



@low-
Genau sowas ist Mumpitz hoch 10 :p
Ultra dreifach vergoldete Kabel 


Gold kann man auch essen, macht einen dann gleich viel schöner


----------



## low- (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*



> Gold kann man auch essen, macht einen dann gleich viel schöner


 Sieht man an mir. 


> Ultra dreifach vergoldete Kabel


 Ne, doppeltvergoldet und für den Sub versilbert^^


----------



## mFuSE (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Wie gesagt, sowas ist Schwachsinn


----------



## low- (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Mein Freund meint das würde was bringen! kA xD


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Soundkarte für Laut Metal^^*

Das bringt auch was. Allerdings brauch man dafür sehr feine Ohren und High-End Equip


----------

